# Laptop Issue



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dell Inspiron Laptop
Windows 10.(OS)
Error
Operating system loader has no signature. Incompatible with secure boot. All Bootable device failed secure boot verification..


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try disabling Secure Boot in the BIOS.


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

I


SpywareDr said:


> Try disabling Secure Boot in the BIOS.


How to disable it.
What is the procedure.??


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.daossoft.com/bios-tips/how-to-disable-secure-boot-in-bios-on-dell.html


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Operating System loader has No Signature. Incompatible with secure boot


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

It suddenly comes to Support Assist.


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hardware Scan complete with no issues.


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Next


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

That means your hard drive is not being recognized by the computer. It's either come loose, maybe dirty contacts, bad cables, or, it's dead. 

PXE:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
https://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/definition/Preboot-Execution-Environment


----------



## Raman77 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have run the Diagnostics. 
It Shows All Test passed.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try using crystal disk info and see what results you get. (download standard edition).


----------

